# Speaker box volume



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, I'm planning to build some small boxes for 1 tweeter and 1 5.25" speaker. They are Macrom UNS 2.51's and I can't find any specs on them. 

So, what is the general volume someone would use for the 5.25's chamber and the tweeter's chamber?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to DIY Speakers. Have you tried contacting Macrom for the parameters?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

There is no such thing as general volume. You will need to locate the specs or buy all the tools necessary to test the drivers. What are you trying to do?


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just want to make a small sealed box for the speakers like a bookshelf speaker or something. I will try contacting Macrom


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I see those are car audio speakers, not much chance of getting parameters on them from Macrom. Without measuring the speakers yourself, the only way would be build a 1 cu.ft. test box and add squares of rigid Styrofoam insulation to take up interior volume and see what box size volume sounds best. Then builds your cabinets based on that volume.

If the tweeter has a sealed back then it doesn't need it's own chamber.


----------

